# Contract questions



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Is it fair for a breeder to request 2 free breedings from my potential male puppy in the future and have all the health testing being paid for by the buyer (me)? And I would need the health clearances from the female to be bred.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

LOL NOOOOOOO....

Are you getting the puppy free?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> LOL NOOOOOOO....
> 
> Are you getting the puppy free?


Thank you. No, not a free pup and even then it would unfair to me and if the breeder doesn't accept the changes it will be a deal breaker. There were more restrictions: like taking the pup back in case of abuse and neglect, which is a pretty wide umbrella without any specifics. So it is up in the air and until I have the pup here and am happy with the contract, I will not mention the breed for privacy on both ends.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I didn't ask the breed, don't really care. I answered the question you asked. Unless that puppy is free or greatly reduced price, there should be no breeding stipulations. Period.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I personally would not be comfortable with that. It’s my dog. Why should anyone else be guaranteed to breed to him, especially at my expense? If you were planning on doing all the health tests anyway, fine, but I wouldn’t like being required to pay for the tests just so someone could breed my boy.

What happens if your dog is, in your opinion (or in reality), a poor breeding choice? Can you back out or does the breeder get to do whatever they want anyway? Do you have to travel to make this happen? Do you have to turn over custody for a certain amount of time? Yeah, it would be an absolute no for me.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

The only way the breeder can demand breeding rights is if it’s a rare breed or it’s a huge discount. Rare breeds do that so they don’t die out. My friend had a female Cavalier and was required to ship her to a stud and have one litter. The original breeder got one puppy and my friend was free to keep or sell the rest. That was a long time ago, though.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Negotiated a new contract to my satisfaction. All good.


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Why the secrecy on breed? I don’t get it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Not looking to steal your shih tzu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nscullin said:


> Not looking to steal your shih tzu
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


?????


----------

